# Some pictures of Bella



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello to you all,

I would like you to meet Bella


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how adorable,thanks for pics


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bella is adorable


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she's so cute, i love her coloring


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

elaina said:


> she's so cute, i love her coloring


Thank you so much 

She seems to be changing colour on nearly a daily basis, and she has grown so much (or seems that way)


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thanks for little bellas pictures she seems so happy playing


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is so cute!! That rope is just as big as her!!!  Too cute!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Bella is so precious..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is darling! I agree on her pretty coloring.
How old is she??


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> She is darling! I agree on her pretty coloring.
> How old is she??


She just turned 13 weeks the other day, and she is really coming along.

Had her first outing on Friday and met my brother in laws dogs (german shepherd, golden retriever and a king charles) the german shepherd was about 50x bigger than she is and they got on like a house on fire. So much so they played for hours together and then snuggled up together to sleep for a little bit. I was gobsmacked!

She starts dog training school tomorrow so wish us luck


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## unicyclist (Jun 27, 2011)

As Bella was allowed out for the first time last week we went to visit my brother in law and his wife. They have a German Shepherd a Golden Retriever and a King Charles. 

The GS and Bella got on like a house on fire and were playing for hours, in fact she tired the GS out so they all got on the sofa and fell asleep together.

(sorry about the quality of the photos on this one)


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Bella is a cutie, great photos


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG that last pic with her curled up with the GS.... is soooooooo cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Your Bella is gorgeous and so very cute!

I have a Bella too.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww thanks for shareing love the pics shes such a cutie xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, she gets pretty lost in all that fur around her. :lol: Like a lil flea on their backs. :wink: :lol: Super cute!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

She looks exactly like my dog I can't believe it lol


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------

